# 

## -

,  . 
   ,   1,5 .

   ,   - ,    ,    .

    ,    ,  ,  ,  (2    ).

      ? 

 ,   ...       .

     ?

----------


## Svetishe

.. ,  -,       .   2     ,  6 ,    ,  ,         .   ,   .       ,            ,        .

----------


## KET@KET

,       ,  .          ,    .. (   ).
       ,  .      ,  ,       3- ,   ,       .

----------


## alz

*-*, *KET@KET*,       ( )  -    .                 .
  , ,    ,      ,   .   ,   ,  90%   ,  , ,        -  (..  !)           ,     ,       ..     , ,   .....

----------


## ..

-
   .   ,    .    .     - ,    ,  -...   ,  - -         -  -,    .
"   ,   -   ". .

----------


## sema

> -
>    .


 :Smilie:        -  2004   :Smilie:

----------


## ..

,   
       .

----------


## sema

> ,   
>        .


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Doka

! 
  : -, -  -.
     .   :Big Grin:  
-    - "".    ?  ...

----------


## -

*Doka*, -"" ...  :Smilie:   ,   ,     - *-*,      :Smilie:  ...

----------


## KET@KET

*-*      ?     ?     .

----------


## -

*KET@KET*, ...   ,    ...  ,   ...

----------


## Sev

,    .       ,   .      .   ,         .     ,     .        .
 ,         ?  ,    ,       .

----------


## Svetishe

,         ,       .       .

----------


## Sev

*Svetishe*, .   .      ,     ,        .

----------


## alz

*Sev*,        .. 5.2.3, 5.2.4 , .     26.09.1994 N 1099
(.  01.02.2005)                 .     :
-  **     (),             .
-            .
   ,     ,            . ,               .            . ,                    ,      ,       3 %   (  ,   )  . 6.4 .
      :
-    07.02.1992 N 2300-1 (.  21.12.2004)    ;
-  :    28.08.1995 N 154-
(.  08.12.2003)         ,  . 33      (.   )      .       ,       .
-  , ,             ,     . 238            .

----------


## Lisaya

> (.  01.02.2005)                 .


 . 
     "      "    27.09.2003  170.    .  :2.2.6.             ,           .   ,         ,       ,      .        ,        .
    ,    N 2. ,     ,    .
 ,    ,      ,        , .               (     , ). , ,       ,    .
  .   :   ,  , ,   ,                  .       ,       .       ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,        .


   ,   -   .     ,     ,       - .   5,8

----------

. -,          .   ,  ,     (    ,   ),     .   ,         .       ,   .. -,       ,  ,    ,    .      .     ,        ,   ,   .       .       ,     .        .           ,     "  "    . -,    ,        ,    . -,        -     .      ,   ,       ,     .        , ..   13- .

----------


## alz

> ,   -   .





> .


..

----------


## alz

> .


  .     ,  .      ,    .

----------


## alz

> , ,       ,    .


  :
 11. " "   :
"        : ...
18)  ,     ,     ,  ,      ,    ,      ,      ,   ,      , , , ,    ...".

       (. 25), ,        ()   



> 


     .  -     .

----------


## alz

,  **    .    -      ,       ,   .   ""    .     ,  ,   .

----------

alz,       .     ,   . , ,         .

----------


## alz

> 


  ...  ..          .

----------


## alz

.       1   ,          .
         .
 "".     ,           (  )      .     ** .  2     .       ,       .  ,  ,   ...,    .

----------


## alz

. .

----------


## Lisaya

> . .





> .  2     .       ,       .  ,  ,   ...,    .


  ,  (   , 10    )           500 .(     500 000 )
,     ,         .     10  .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  .      ,    .


  :Frown: 
  ,     
,

----------


## alz

> .  2     .       ,       .  ,  ,   ...,    .


     .

----------


## Lisaya

,,       .   ?    ()  (  ), .     .

----------

.   .    -               ,          .

----------


## Lisaya

-?

----------

,    .      .                .       (     ),         .           .         .

PS    .           .

----------


## aquamarin

> ,    .      .                .       (     ),         .           .         .
> 
> PS    .           .


     .      ,      .         . 
     -  .     ,  .    :Wink:       -       :Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

> .


 ,  ,          ?

----------

m'm , aquamarin  .       .

----------


## ..

**



> __


     ,             . 
           (, ,   ,  ...).

----------

.    -     . ,       .        ,  -           .            .     ,      ""  .             . ,        -   ?

----------


## ..

**
     -    ,     -,  .

----------

. .        .                 ,         (          )?

----------


## Lisaya

D       ,      .      ,      ,-  .

----------

.       ?   ,      .        (    ,    ).   , , ,  ,    ,  ,      ,    ,       .   13 ...  ,     ?,  .

----------


## aquamarin

,       .
     . :Smilie: 
        .

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,,        ,               .
  ,       ,    ,

----------

.

    :
    (   ,       )

   ,     ,   .    , . 

      ,  , ,    ,     ? 
   ,     ?

----------


## Lisaya

, .       -      ,  .     ,  ,              .         .    :Smilie:

----------

.
          ( ),     . -          (  ).    "  ,   ".         ,      . 
   ,    ,  ,       ,      ,    .

----------

6  ,      .     (   )  -.    ,        .        - .

----------

,   - ,    ?       ?

----------

,,   :Wink: .     ,         ?    ,    !!!      ,     ?

----------

,      .      ,      ( ).    .
         ?

----------

,          (),        ,   .  ,   ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    ,  ,       ,      ,    .


    ,,-,               ,   -,   . ,         ,

----------

> ,  . 
>    ,   1,5 .
> 
>    ,   - ,    ,    .
> 
>     ,    ,  ,  ,  (2    ).
> 
>       ? 
> 
> ...


    , , ,       .

----------


## efreytor

?  :Embarrassment: 
          ,..   ?                  ...             ...
       ...   ,       ,  ,          ,    ?       ...   15         20...
 ?

----------


## OlgaK

> 


          .         .     ...       .
      .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

> .


?   ?              .

----------


## OlgaK

*efreytor*,   ...

----------


## sudmarvik

> ? 
>           ,..   ?                  ...             ...
>        ...   ,       ,  ,          ,    ?       ...   15         20...
>  ?


       .
      ,"09" .   . 
  .

  .

    -.

      "".

     2009,  .

  ,       .

 ,            .  -       ,
        .

----------


## efreytor

> ,          .  -      ,
>        .





> .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lisaya

> "".


,      :Stick Out Tongue:  ,

----------


## Lisaya

*efreytor*, ..    ,  .,       ,            ,  .

----------

